# Christmas on the Westover line



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife does the urban planning on our layout. This year she decided to do a nice holiday theme. She decorated some miniature pines and strung mini lights, and made a skating rink and warming hut.













The warming hut has a firepit, with flickering led lights













Here you can start to see the night effect. The lighting is mostly LEDs cnnected t track power, except for the buildings, which are mostly malibu lights











She even made little wreaths for the buildings











She strung mini leds on some houses--my job was just "make that light up."












It's a pretty great effect at night


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, lownote....... Now you need just a gentle dusting of snow to really make it fit the season.....


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that is really nice!!

tom h


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Mike. Definitely looks like Christmas!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My compliments to your wife Mike! Looks lile you have a new CEO of Holiday Construction!


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

^^^What he said...Very nice...


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Loved the skating rink. Thanks for sharing the progressing darkness shots.


----------

